# Looking for oil filter info...



## DannyDigital (Nov 22, 2004)

Does anyone know of any papers or articles or write ups on Oil Filters for VW's?

I'm looking for the consesus "best" oil filter. Best filtration, best flow rate, best looking, whatever.

I've searched the forums a little but it seems like a lot of folks just say to use the OEM filter but no one EVER says why they feel strongly enough about it to give someone advice...


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

DannyDigital said:


> Does anyone know of any papers or articles or write ups on Oil Filters for VW's?
> 
> I'm looking for the consesus "best" oil filter. Best filtration, best flow rate, best looking, whatever.
> 
> I've searched the forums a little but it seems like a lot of folks just say to use the OEM filter but no one EVER says why they feel strongly enough about it to give someone advice...








Would you all like to see ISO 4548-12 Oil Filter Lab Testing Comparison, Efficiency & Capacity, Pressure vs Flow, Bubble Point, and Burst?


I have this as a “watched” thread, so if you do happen to start a new one, could you put a note or link in this one to direct followers to the new thread? Thanks!! Yes, no problem I can do that.



bobistheoilguy.com




This site is the best for oil and filters!


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Wix. XP for synthetic oil.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Why stick with OEM filters? It's the only company that has spent millions of dollars to know it will work with their product.

I've never understood why people think there is something that much better. Debris in the oil rarely causes engine failure. Lack of oil services and cars getting totaled seem to be why most engines are no longer on the road.

Use OEM oils and filters and follow at minimum their schedule service times.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Butcher said:


> Why stick with OEM filters? It's the only company that has spent millions of dollars to know it will work with their product.
> 
> I've never understood why people think there is something that much better. Debris in the oil rarely causes engine failure. Lack of oil services and cars getting totaled seem to be why most engines are no longer on the road.
> 
> Use OEM oils and filters and follow at minimum their schedule service times.


I don’t think you know that OEM doesn’t make oil or oil/air filters. So in actuality an aftermarket filter could be made by the same manufacturer who makes OEM. Mobil1 esp is what is currently in VW oil bottles. Not any different than what you can purchase at your auto parts store. Can’t we spread truths?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

What?

The manufacturer [VW] does not make their oil filters. They get them from suppliers [OEM]. OEM is the manufacturer of the oil filter not the manufacturer of the car.

Mann is the OEM supplier to VW [As well as Hengst, Mahle, etc].

I'm all for spreading facts but this is an opinion based forum. If you think someone is wrong, there are plenty of places on the internet to prove that. 

Maybe a Google search what OEM means would help.

Can't we spread truths? Sure, I am. What are you implying?


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Butcher said:


> What?
> 
> The manufacturer [VW] does not make their oil filters. They get them from suppliers [OEM]. OEM is the manufacturer of the oil filter not the manufacturer of the car.
> 
> ...


That you believe OEM oil and filters are somehow superior to what you can get at any auto parts store or Walmart.
A bottle or a box with VW on the side of it doesn’t indicate superiority. Do you use OEM spark plugs? Tires? Windshield washer fluid? Brake pad’s and rotors?
Plenty of aftermarket parts are OEM quality, some are better, some are inferior. YMMV 👍


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Google OEM, I think you may not know what that term means. VW factory parts are in factory boxes. OEM manufacturers also sell the same part [minus the factory logo, due to copy rights] in a box that is labeled by the manufacturer. So, MANN OEM filters would be in a MANN box and a VW filter made by MANN would be in a VW box.

Do I think OEM filters are good enough for the factory to use. Yes. When you own a shop, you will understand what is best to spend your customers money on.

I do not own a laboratory to test all the filter manufacturer [or other maintenance parts] so I have to trust that supplying parts that the factory uses is enough credibility for me. Yes, ALL of my service parts I install on a clients car are OEM. All of the fluids I use are certified to pass the factory specs. As far as I know, VW does not have a spec for washer fluid. They might, but I have never looked into it. They do have recommendations, but not specs. All lubrication fluids have specs that I know of.

I used to be that factory technician [for 20+ years] that would inspect questionable repairs. The first thing that was done is to check the oil filter and send out the oil for analysis. You really do not want the factory technician to pull out a filter that says Walmart. You really do not want the oil to be tested and does not pass the factory specs. I can say with experience that if you have oil that comes back with bad results or has an oil filter that is made in Korea, you're going to have a tough time with that warranty claim. 

How many warranty claims have you passed/failed at the dealership you worked at? I probably have thousands. Rarely did the factory not back me up. When they did, it was usually a goodwill gesture, which is not a warranty claim.

When you own your own shop or have the factory question your work, you let me know how that goes. I will not install inferior parts on a clients car. They deserve better than that and they expect that from me. That is why I have been booked 4 weeks or more for 10 years running.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

OP said. I'm looking for the consesus "best" oil filter. Best filtration, best flow rate, best looking, whatever.
Best would be aftermarket. Fram Ultra, Fram Titanium.
OEM won’t be best in this instance.
Good luck 🍀


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

And the paperwork to prove it. 

I'm all for looking at facts and making my own decision. So far, the best seem to be supported by opinions. Words like Ultra, Supreme, Super, Ultimate all seem to prove to the consumer that they are the best. Marketing does a good job to convince people to buy their product. 

Having a Titanium filter that lasts 20k is not superior since I do not believe VW recommends that distance for their oil services. Just because Titanium goes that distance does not make it the best but hey, if it makes you feel good that you got the 'best' then good for you.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

If you bothered looking thru the link I posted you would see filters actually tested. The Ultra and Titanium are superior based of their % efficiency to particle size. These are Facts, not Opinions!


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

I have zero professional experience with cars.
I do have professional experience with electronics.

Say I need a 1000 Ohm Resistor. I can find parts that cost 10 cents. I can find parts that cost a Dollar. How much I spend is determined by just how good a resistor I need.

I believe car makers select oil filters that meet their performance criterion. Let's call them adequate or good. I doubt very much they select the best filter available. Whether you are building automobiles or toasters, if you build 1 million of them, and can save a nickel on each one, you are ahead .

The aftermarket is free to do better. Example; the Canton Racing filter for my Rabbit, Canton claims it filters to 8 micron.

fat biker

Me, forgetful? Naah.
Should have included for everything else, Wix is my brand and with synthetic engine oil Wix XP suffix.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I do get that something that cost more is probably built better, but is a $100 resistor better than a $1 resistor. I believe there is something that costs right and is good enough.

I do my fair share of oil services and most of them are the paper cartridge type. Let's just say all of them pass the basic specs. I swear some of the filters you can squeeze them with your hand and they crumble apart like a bag of potato chips. Some of the are sucked in what appears because they collapse from the pressure difference. I've removed my fair share of Fram filters and I am not impressed.

We all can agree a screen door is not going to filter out all the bad stuff but at some point, how fine you you want to go and if it becomes that fine, does the filter media get so plugged that the bypass opens? If that happens, how good does the bypass valve filter?

I believe race cars get their oil serviced differently and is not even a fair comparison. Race engines probably do not last 5% as long as a factory engine. You could easily say race engines are all junk because they use oil and don't last. I work on German cars and none are race cars.

Taking everything in consideration, using an OEM filter will not let you down. It may not filter down to 8 micron but do you need to? 

Check this link out. If any of this is correct, They are saying that with a good 10 micron filter, the engine will last 400k. With 40 years of working on cars, I can say I have never seen a car engine last that long, EVER. I do not recall seeing any car last that long either. There are so many other things that will fail inside an engine and the basic car, very few ever get to that mile mark. Go ahead, if you feel your engine deserves to have that filtration, have at it. Me and my clients are a bit more realistic and would rather spend the money on more useful items like beer. 








How to Choose the Right Oil Filter for Your Car


Car owners often get conflicting advice about oil filters. Vehicle owner's manuals, installers, quick-lube operators, mechanics and retail clerks all have different opinions. The reality is that...




www.machinerylubrication.com





Now, if we are talking about Semi trucks and engines that are designed to go millions of miles, I would have a different opinion. But these are cars, they are just tools in our life to make it a bit easier. They get us to the doctors office, pick up the kids, go to work, go home, etc. When they fail, we get another one. There is a line between worship and maintenance. Most repair shops maintain engines, not worship them. That is what church is for.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don't know what exact filter is the OP looking for, but I presume the whole friendly verbal jousting revolves around spin-on filters... Definitely everybody is "accustomed" to using a certain particular brand due to different reasons. It's either they saw their fathers use a certain brand, or they believe in certain urban legends, or they swear by what the most vociferous guy on "Bob's The Oil Guy" forum "recommends" from the top of his lungs, etc. It is normal because humans are different...
My 2011 JSW uses a DROP-IN filter and I will never, ever use a FRAM filter, even if it says "Platinum" on it...although they don't have a "premium" drop-in as far as I know. It goes without saying that I would never use Autolite spark plugs unless in a pinch or every other option out there is exhausted...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I just have never understood oil and oil filter fetishes. I do believe that we all agree that the good stuff is worth putting in our cars. With all the problems I have seen, it's the lack of oil changes that cause engines to fail. I think no one has any proof that an 8 micron oil filter will allow the engine to last longer than something double that. On paper maybe, but in real life, I've never seen proof. From my understanding, what causes the most wear in an engine is during warm up.

It is interesting that I can see most of the filters I remove. It is also interesting that a good German name brand filter seems to last much longer than cheap aftermarket filters. I encourage my clients to do 10k/1 year oil services and those filters certainly come out strong. Much stronger than the cheaper aftermarket filters that tend to break or are collapsed. I have also seen Mobil 1 filters and I was surprised how bad it looked when I replaced it. To be fair, I do not know if that filter was in the car for 3k or 30k. 

I guess that Autolite plugs could be considered OEM and I would not use those plugs either. But then again, I do not work on Domestic vehicles, except my 95 F250.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Butcher said:


> I do believe that we all agree that the good stuff is worth putting in our cars. With all the problems I have seen*, it's the lack of oil changes that cause engines to fail.*


Say no more!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

fat biker said:


> Wix. XP for synthetic oil.


As many of you know, I have a small private repair shop that specializes in German cars. Mostly Mercedes since that is where my expertise lies. Most Mercedes have canister type oil filters so I get to see all the filters that I replace. To date, I have never seen an OEM filter fail. 

Wanna see what a Wix filter looks like after less than 10k and 1 year of driving.









Notice how the paper media pulled away from the rubber support [I have no idea why they do this, but many do. I have no idea what to call it too]. Notice that the filter has been sucked in.

Want more proof that OEM is better? Look at the name of the filter. Does that say Wix?









I normally do not take pictures of oil filters but when I replaced this one, I thought of this thread. If I remember, I will post an OEM filter for the same engine with the same life. I use MANN for this [M273] Mercedes engine.

This is why I have no time or reason to play games with non OEM filters. It's your money and your belief, I'll stick with facts and my experience. You people that have canister type filters and do not want to cut them open on every service are lacking on what really happens at the end of the oil service. Mercedes may not be the best manufacturer, but I do like many of the things they do.


----------



## DannyDigital (Nov 22, 2004)

Leirk said:


> Would you all like to see ISO 4548-12 Oil Filter Lab Testing Comparison, Efficiency & Capacity, Pressure vs Flow, Bubble Point, and Burst?
> 
> 
> I have this as a “watched” thread, so if you do happen to start a new one, could you put a note or link in this one to direct followers to the new thread? Thanks!! Yes, no problem I can do that.
> ...


Thank you, this forum is great, this link is super helpful.

Sorry for the lack of context...

As far as sticking with OEM, If I was staying stock I'd agree with you wholeheartedly but I've done a few performance mods recently and I'm realizing how ineffecient or prone to failure a lot of OEM parts are. I need my CC to last and I want it to be fast... I've been beating on it a little for the first time in its life so I figure its worth a little research to see if anyone has improved the original design. I know it won't necessarily be the marginal gain that I'm looking for but even a little piece of mind would be worth a couple extra bucks for a higher quality filter.


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Fram for the Win.
Note to self; scratch Wix from the approved vendors list

fat biker


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

As mentioned above, this picture is an OEM [MANN] oil filter that is 2k past due on the oil service. Again, the advantage of paper filters is that I can see every single one and determine which seems to hold up and which do not. I do not cut open the metal canister versions unless I am looking for something [aka diagnosis]. Some of the really cheap ones will break apart when you take them out of the housing. They literally break apart in your hands.

This filter is not collapsed like the Wix version.


----------

